# webkit-gtk2 and webkit2-gtk3 Build Time



## poorandunlucky (Nov 30, 2017)

The two ports that took the longest to build are webkit-gt2 and webkit-gtk3; please view attached.

The mean delta is so incredibly large that I have to ask: is that normal for those two ports?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 30, 2017)

No. I do not have any of them installed but I already had. They take long to build but not something ever close to that.

I do not remember how much time but certainly something between 25 min and one hour.

The port what take most time to build of all ports in the tree should be editors/libreoffice or lang/rust.

EDIT: Indeed, all ports in that list are taking far from what I experience in here.

Most "big" ports take around 25-30 min to be built in here, but usually less.

IIRC, your hardware is similar in power of mine, if so there is something very wrong in there.

EDIT: I currently have about 600 ports installed and they all take about 6h30m to build with devel/ccache ON, and 8h30m without cache. And they were built even faster with ports-mgmt/synth.

This is my poudriere.conf as reference.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> The mean delta is so incredibly large that I have to ask: is that normal for those two ports?


Yes.

That said, looking at your screenshot, 31+ hours for 600 ports? On an 8 core machine? That seems to be quite excessive. My lowly 2 core, 4 threads, Core i5 builds 600+ packages in about 9 hours. And that includes some seriously long compile times for Rust, LLVM and those Webkit ports.

You might want to take a look at your I/O load. Adding more build queues will cause more I/O. At some point you will get too much I/O and actually adding more build queues will slow things down even further. Lowering the build queues will give your disks more room to breath, making it more efficient and this can result in faster build times.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 30, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> The port what take most time to build of all ports in the tree should be editors/libreoffice or lang/rust.


www/chromium wins that one by hours.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 30, 2017)

jrm@ said:


> www/chromium wins that one by hours.


And then it won't run for more than a few minutes.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 30, 2017)

jrm@ drhowarddrfine

I do not use www/chromium but I will compile it today. 

EDIT: last I changed `PREPARE_PARALLEL_JOBS` from 8 to 4 and forced the rebuild all packages with `CCACHE` ON.

I just saw now it spent one hour less to build everything.

Now, I will try to increase `MAX_FILES` from 1024 (default) to see it will improve something.


----------

